# High tech guppy grass? hah!



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

That's different looking. I don't know anything about guppy grass. Does it spread along the substrate? Maybe you could grow some interesting ground cover.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

actually in my low light tanks it's just a kind of floater, well it doesn't float, it's more like moss... It sends out a root once in a while... But in my high tech tank, it sends out these huge thick roots and it grabs ahold of the substrate like you wouldn't believe! I don't know if I could get it to carpet, probably not, but I think it looks pretty nice.

I think most people use guppy grass as a thick hiding place for fry and shrimp.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's a very fast, thick grower with delicate stems, so once it's in a tank it's really hard to get it out (the pieces will float all over the tank and start growing in other spots). I think that's why more people don't use it in aquascapes.

Mine would get red at the top when it got up close to the light. My 46gal used to be choked with it LOL


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, that's how my guppy grass looked in my ten gallon before I cut the light in half. It was very red. Pretty cool looking.


----------

